
Why I Won’t Turn Off My Gadgets on Planes - FluidDjango
http://ideas.time.com/2011/12/29/why-i-dont-turn-my-gadgets-off-on-planes/?xid=gonewsedit
======
fingerprinter
More than anything, the comments section from that article makes me sad.

~~~
mobileman
Ditto, very sad. Based on the comments alone, it's better to turn off
electronics to be safe from other passengers regardless of any merit to the
authors actions. Although, I feel like not bothering with turning things off
now and just put it in my pocket. After all, I get a thrill from risking my
life along with a bunch strangers. Yeehaw!!!!

